
Rate-limit anything - dpweb
https://github.com/digplan/ratelimits
======
Bino
This is a simple form of rate limiting. In some cases you may want to look at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_bucket](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_bucket)

